

Mou might hit 1.0 after all - chenluois
http://blog.iwantmyname.com/2014/10/mou-might-hit-one-after-all.html

======
anonfunction
Everyone who uses Mou and isn't happy with MacDown should contribute $10 and
+1 my feature request for custom key-bindings. As a vim / sublime text 3 user
I often times forget I can't use the key strokes that I have ingrained into
muscle memory. That makes me sad enough to donate.

I would be happy with multiple cursors and the selection shortcuts from
sublime text but a plugin system would be even better.

